# The "I got MKDS" thread



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

I got it! Now brag that YOU got it!


----------



## Canttouchthis04 (Nov 14, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> I got it! Now brag that YOU got it!


 I haven't gotten it yet...     

I'm hoping to get it soon though!   
^_^


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2005)

Nope, I didn't, but I hope to get it today... Probably won't, though... <___<


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

Toad is my fave character. I LOVE the blooper item! I've unlocked a couple karts.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Toad is my fave character. I LOVE the blooper item! I've unlocked a couple karts.


 Could you please take a picture or two, please?     

And how is online?


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

Haven't played wi-fi yet. Sure but I have to go do History. :angry:  Stupid school!


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Haven't played wi-fi yet. Sure but I have to go do History. :angry:  Stupid school!


     

Well once you play Wi-Fi, tell me, since I likely won't have the game until tomorrow...


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2005)

Here in Canada it's not ment to come until the 16th. But I'm still gonna check since I have school off today.


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

What do u want me to take pics of?


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2005)

Uhm....  Some Karts?.....Missions?


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

Everyone's viewing this lol!


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2005)

Take pictures of the Battle Mode course called Block Fort, please.

ALSO, MY Best Buy is getting the game TODAY!! YAY!!!1!!!Shift+1!!!


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Take pictures of the Battle Mode course called Block Fort, please.
> 
> ALSO, MY Best Buy is getting the game TODAY!! YAY!!!1!!!Shift+1!!!


 I've seen it in a video already...


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

You mean the one that looks like the one in DD?


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

I just beat Vugidivudiva in dowload play lol!


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2005)

W00T!!


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

I can't even find my camera...    
:'(


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

Wait I found it!!!   
^_^


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> You mean the one that looks like the one in DD?


 No, I mean the N64 one.  It's called Block Fort. <_<


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2005)

Nobody has MKDS here!!


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Nobody has MKDS here!!


 Here where?  At TBT?


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2005)

As in Canada.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 14, 2005)

:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				 this sucks.   i've called every fricking store that has video games and all of them eather said the 15th or 16th but their site says it comes out today!!!!!! i;ve called
gamestop, bestbuy, and i got so desperite i called toysRus :| one last try... malmart. NEVER KMART!!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2005)

Well...Now your even with canada.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 14, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Well...Now your even with canada.


 well... not anymore. in my post i said i was making one last try to walmart... they acctually have it. but its sorta far away and i couldn't put one on hold so idk if i can go today. If you want i can post some tips and stuff at your board, i know of 3 tricks from MK64, i know one of them is in it, the other 2 i think they are.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 14, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> :'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				 this sucks.   *i've called every fricking store that has video games and all of them eather said the 15th or 16th but their site says it comes out today!!!!!!* i;ve called
> gamestop, bestbuy, and i got so desperite i called toysRus :| one last try... malmart. NEVER KMART!!!!!!


 Yeah thats when they say its released BUT THEYD OTN GET THE *SHIPMENT* 'TILL 16th


----------



## Mino (Nov 14, 2005)

You didn't get it....  It comes out the day you posted this and that was before the stores opened....


----------



## Mino (Nov 14, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> As in Canada.


 As I have said several times, it ships the 16th and comes out the 17th or so in Canada.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 14, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no it said they will have it in stock on the 14th :| but w/e i found a store that had it. and @pikmin he is in eastern so he could have gotten it


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They said they'd have on the selfs on the 16th.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2005)

<big><big><big><big><big>YES</big></big></big>

My local Target HAS THE GAME, and I put two copies on hold.  I'll have the game around 6 PM. YIPPEE!!!   
^_^


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2005)

Congrats then I guess.     

Now is that central time?


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes, that is Central time.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 14, 2005)

bul is so LUCKY!!!!!!! my local targe tand best buy both aren't gonn ahve it until wednesday...    
:'(


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> bul is so LUCKY!!!!!!! my local targe tand best buy both aren't gonn ahve it until wednesday...    
:'(


 Now your the same as canada. Finaly for once not all of the US gets it before.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> bul is so LUCKY!!!!!!! my local targe tand best buy both aren't gonn ahve it until wednesday...    
:'(


 Believe it or not...

I called EVERY STORE THAT CAN CARRY VIDEOGAMES IN MY AREA, before stumbling onto a Target that had all of their MKDS's SOLD OUT, but then I called out a little bit farther from me, and viola.    			  Ten - fifteen copies.


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Woah


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

I played Vs. with the manager of Gamestop! Kicked his butt!


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

It's so cool that you blow into the mic to blow up your balloons! Who else likes that feature?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 14, 2005)

******es around room and jumps up and down* I GOT IT MUAHAHHAHAH!! YAY!!! W00T!!! but my retarted wirless router wont work. it WAS working earlyertoday when i set it up but now it just won't work at all, for internet or WIFI. anyway, the team battles are awsome, but you only get 1 ballon and when your hit w/e team  has the most wins. and there are 8 cups, 4 classic 4 regular but you all probaly knew that


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 14, 2005)

well..No and yes. Dont tell anyone but my mum just got me it today for my birthday...and by birthday is on the 26th


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 14, 2005)

i made a video on block fort for bul    			 i'm uploading it right now...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 14, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> i made a video on block fort for bul    			 i'm uploading it right now...


 where is it...i wanna see it!!!


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 14, 2005)

its 30 seconds, has no sound, and is sorta bad quality. almost done uploading... at the end I blow up one of my balloons using the mic.


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 14, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> its 30 seconds, has no sound, and is sorta bad quality. almost done uploading... at the end I blow up one of my balloons using the mic.


 my comp has no speakers anyways...
@jj-i'll be sure not to tell your mom that you know she got it for you


----------



## Micah (Nov 15, 2005)

*is palying airship fortress right now*


----------



## PrinceBoo (Nov 20, 2005)

I got it and this game rocks yur socks!!! My fav character is..Dry Bones!
I love his kart Dry Bomber   
:wub:			 lol but ill get the Wi-Fi thingy later! :|


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 20, 2005)

Yha, Dry Bones, Luigi, and Toad are my favorite characters.


----------



## Micah (Nov 20, 2005)

I like ROB!


----------



## Copper (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't have it yet


----------



## Micah (Nov 21, 2005)

I feel sorry 4 u. It's such a great game!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 25, 2005)

FINALLY!!!!!!!
There was no parking at best buy, so i had my mom drop me off. i went to the store, couldnt find it in the ds games...look again, i see one. 1. ONLY 1. Last 1. Grab it, run to checkout, get it!!!!!!
YES!!!!!!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Nov 25, 2005)

I JUST GOT IT!!!!!!


Its so cool!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 25, 2005)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> I JUST GOT IT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Its so cool!


 WAY TO GET IT!!!! (like 5 minutes after me )


----------



## Bastoise99 (Nov 25, 2005)

Yeah     

I picked it up today at Walmart at 50% off.


----------



## MasterDS (Nov 25, 2005)

I got it today.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 25, 2005)

wow!
bast, mdsx, my bro & me - all got it on the smae day!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 25, 2005)

YAY


----------



## Micah (Nov 25, 2005)

Congrats!   
^_^


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 25, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Congrats!   
^_^


 thanks, its a really fun game.


----------



## Micah (Nov 25, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> tomNook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope you do GREAT! (not when you play against me!)


----------



## Copper (Nov 25, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> I feel sorry 4 u. It's such a great game!


 However Christmas is coming so I have chance.


----------



## ƒish (Nov 25, 2005)

congrats everyone that got it today     

and good luck to everyone getting it soon.


----------

